# Ascaso Dream PID vs. Breville Dual Boiler BES920UK



## philly (Dec 18, 2017)

I intend to use my machine for one person most of the time, drinking mostly black coffee, occasionally milk drinks.

Which of the two machines would you choose? Apart from being able to steam the milk and brew the coffee at the same time, I see no other advantages of Breville over Ascaso.

I would like my machine to last years - in that respect, which is the better choice?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Where are you based . Breville in the uk is Sage.

The ascxaso machine looks like a toy.

Sage you see alot of people happy with em

The other not so much ... @DavecUK you ever used an Ascaso ?


----------



## Robbo (Feb 17, 2016)

The breville is the same as Sage dual boiler which I have owned for a year. It's a great machine and I cannot fault it in any way. Use filtered water, clean it when it tells you to and it should last many years. Plenty of owners on this forum which is a big advantage,

No experience with the Ascaso but if you intend to steam milk then the sage db does a great job. Even if you drink mainly black like me then you will find guests will ask for a latte.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Where are you based . Breville in the uk is Sage.
> 
> The ascxaso machine looks like a toy.
> 
> ...


Nah, recently been asked to review one, but I refused....for obvious reasons.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Robbo said:


> if you intend to steam milk then the sage db does a great job. Even if you drink mainly black like me then you will find guests will ask for a latte.


Even the DTP has enough steam power for the occasional double latte.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

This is the Ascaso model that is more similar to the Sage etc Dual Boiler. Seems to be a new model, 2 thermoblocks but getting exact details is proving difficult. One model use a boiler for brew and a thermoblock for steam as do some of their commercial machines

http://www.ascaso.com/div-espresso-coffee-machines-grinders/steel-1.html

The 2 you mention are different animals even on price.

John

-


----------



## pj.walczak (Sep 6, 2017)

This is the new Dream PID: http://www.ascaso.com/div-espresso-coffee-machines-grinders/dream-3pid.html


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

philly said:


> I intend to use my machine for one person most of the time, drinking mostly black coffee, occasionally milk drinks.
> 
> Which of the two machines would you choose? Apart from being able to steam the milk and brew the coffee at the same time, I see no other advantages of Breville over Ascaso.
> 
> I would like my machine to last years - in that respect, which is the better choice?


The Ascaso isn't really known on here - the sage db is though.

Plenty of experiences on here to show the sage can make great coffee.

However if you're looking for something to last for years and years then my suggestion is for you to go for one of the prosumer e61 machines eg quickmill, ecm etc.

Give Bella barista a call and be ready to spend spend spend! ;-)


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

kennyboy993 said:


> The Ascaso isn't really known on here - the sage db is though.


I'd noticed that. Hardly a mention yet they make some interesting machines.

I get brassed off with the if you want something to last for ever comments. None do,all break somewhere eventually and Sage do have a spares outlet. When some one needs to use it and find they can't then comments like that make more sense.

The BE is E61 anyway.








Actually I suspect many initial espresso machine purchases are wake up one morning and decide to buy one, look at some pictures etc and buy. Or maybe what can I have for Xmas etc. Sage make a lot of sense for people like that - no shocks like can't descale or expensive filters.







Even they though don't mention how long a boiler machine takes to heat up.

John

-


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Seems like you don't need any help then John.

The BE is not e61 though - if you mean sage Barista express.


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

I agree sage makes a lot of sense though ;-)


----------



## pj.walczak (Sep 6, 2017)

You might be surprised but Ascaso is very popular in Poland. They have very active re-seller. In the entry level I think they are more popular then Gaggia and Rancillo in Poland now.


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

pj.walczak said:


> You might be surprised but Ascaso is very popular in Poland. They have very active re-seller. In the entry level I think they are more popular then Gaggia and Rancillo in Poland now.


Hopefully there's an owner on here that can give their experience


----------



## pj.walczak (Sep 6, 2017)

My sister was using Ascaso Steel Uno Prof - Nov 2016 version, with thermoblock (with electronic term stability).

It is not bad machine in my opinion. Very simple, pretty well build. As long as you stay with medium to medium-dark roasted beans, doses around 15-17g, and standard ratio up to 2.5:1, it can produce good espresso. Milk drinks, you need to wait for thermoblock to reach high temperature. Steam power is ok, however you cannot compare this to HX. If you want to go back to espresso, again you need to cool down the thermoblock. Not very ergonomic, but the same is with all single boiler, single theromoblock machines.

With right expectations, it will serve user well.


----------



## Jim bean (Aug 16, 2014)

I love this Ascaso modification


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I've had a Sage DB for about 2 years, really happy with mine, can't fault it


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

pj.walczak said:


> My sister was using Ascaso Steel Uno Prof - Nov 2016 version, with thermoblock (with electronic term stability).
> 
> It is not bad machine in my opinion. Very simple, pretty well build. As long as you stay with medium to medium-dark roasted beans, doses around 15-17g, and standard ratio up to 2.5:1, it can produce good espresso. Milk drinks, you need to wait for thermoblock to reach high temperature. Steam power is ok, however you cannot compare this to HX. If you want to go back to espresso, again you need to cool down the thermoblock. Not very ergonomic, but the same is with all single boiler, single theromoblock machines.
> 
> With right expectations, it will serve user well.


The one I linked to seems to be dual thermoblock. There is a version about in the UK which uses a boiler for brew and thermoblock for steam. Only comment I have seen on that is it's a short wait. Seems some of their commercial machines use thermoblock too.

John

-


----------

